# Send your cigars to me  posts...



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Gentlemen,

We all appreciate a bit of good natured humor here. But it seems lately that a BOTL can't ask a question without at least one reply saying "send your cigars to me". That tends to get a bit old, and it can be really frustrating to the OP. If you don’t have anything to contribute, that's fine. Just read the thread and hopefully you'll learn something.

Just remember that there are very generous BOTLs who post here, but you will not receive any of their generosity if you keep asking for cigars.

Even as a joke...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Bob for saying what everybody was thinking!:rockon:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Bob, I'm guilty of doing this quite often - but never seriously, always in jest, and I try to throw in smiley faces and exclamation points, etc. to drive that fact home.

I will stop doing this immediately, though, to cut down on the confusion.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the worse ones are the ones just shy of begging. Maybe they're also kidding but sure doesnt seem like it to me.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Everyone has been guilty of this crime. Myself included. If I have ever upset anyone on this forum it was not intentional. I like good natured ribbing. I find it relaxing after dealing with the stresses of the day to day grind. All apologies.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I'd have to say a big majority of this forum has made a post like that, myself and mods included. But alot of the time it does turn into 5-10 people doing it in a thread. I don't mind it and if properly timed can be pretty funny. It's the back-door begging that really irks me.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Bob...I too have done it before, unfortunately...and recently, I've "_called out_" a few that have done it to others...so yes, thank you for stating what others (like myself) are thinking...

*Great mod'ing!*

*+1*


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree, it's much more amusing to make fun of the OP's mother instead.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Speaking of phrases that annoy mods...



Hinson said:


> It's the back-door begging that really irks me.


That's what she said!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't mind reading it, but it got old, fast. Every time someone posts something about getting cigars, I expect someone to come in with a "send them to me so I can dispose of them properly" post, and so far it hasn't failed.

What is a bother is people saying that and following it up with a pm asking for cigars. That's just wrong!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I keep thinking every time I read one of these posts it's going to be an original.................................nope.....no it's not....never happens.


So I guess what you're saying is Bob.....you have no cigars for masses?

:cb :cb :cb :cb :cb :cb


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great first Post as Boss man Bob Thank You!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

+1

It truly does get old seeing so many! Thanks for stating this!!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Also not sure why this is being posted in a section that is limited when it comes to the puff community. I get that the thread that prompted this was posted in this section, but why not put it out there for everyone since it doesn't just pertain to ISOM?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Well said and long overdue 

Perhaps we can get something like that in the form of a "sticky" as
this thread will fall off the first page in a day....


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I 2nd it for a sticky!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't mind reading it, but it got old, fast. Every time someone posts something about getting cigars, I expect someone to come in with a "send them to me so I can dispose of them properly" post, and so far it hasn't failed.
> 
> What is a bother is people saying that and following it up with a pm asking for cigars. That's just wrong!


Its funny you say that! I had a guy once p.m me and i Quote!
"I put my time in and have gained access to the Habano's forum"
He then proceeded to not only request cigars so he could determine what to buy or if he liked Cubans. He also proceeded to ask for sources! When i told him that was very uncouth and against the rules of the forum. He became very flustered and said! "Well maybe i will just stick to what i know" He hung around about a month or so and left! Damn people are funny!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its funny you say that! I had a guy once p.m me and i Quote!
> "I put my time in and have gained access to the Habano's forum"
> He then proceeded to not only request cigars so he could determine what to buy or if he liked Cubans. He also proceeded to ask for sources! When i told him that was very uncouth and against the rules of the forum. He became very flustered and said! "Well maybe i will just stick to what i know" He hung around about a month or so and left! Damn people are funny!


This is hard to understand. How do these folks actually end up with such an entitlement mentality?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> This is hard to understand. How do these folks actually end up with such an entitlement mentality?


That's what's wrong with people in general these days. They think that every time they put in a little effort into something, they're entitled to a reward.

There's a Japanese saying which translates to something like this: "There are no shortcuts in training." Some things just need time, and friendships need a lot of time to develop.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its funny you say that! I had a guy once p.m me and i Quote!
> "I put my time in and have gained access to the Habano's forum"
> He then proceeded to not only request cigars so he could determine what to buy or if he liked Cubans. He also proceeded to ask for sources! When i told him that was very uncouth and against the rules of the forum. He became very flustered and said! "Well maybe i will just stick to what i know" He hung around about a month or so and left! Damn people are funny!


Tony,

Thanks to you, I think we stickied that one.....

To Bob's point the cluttering of post for the "send me your sticks line"
gets frustrating and triples the length of many threads...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Tony,
> 
> Thanks to you, I think we stickied that one.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words BullMan!
You know maybe the 90 day 100 post rule is too _lenient_!
How many would stick around if it was 6 months or a year and 500 or 1000 posts!
My guess is only the few that would really want to contribute or learn.
And add to this great Habano's forum rather than take away what they want only to leave.
The more you invest into something the more it means to you.
:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Please......NO more stickies.....the list, as important as it is, is growing too long. Soon we'll have the first page just presented as stickies.
I understand it's design and importance but there has to be a better way.
:rain:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its funny you say that! I had a guy once p.m me and i Quote!
> "I put my time in and have gained access to the Habano's forum"
> He then proceeded to not only request cigars so he could determine what to buy or if he liked Cubans. He also proceeded to ask for sources! When i told him that was very uncouth and against the rules of the forum. He became very flustered and said! "Well maybe i will just stick to what i know" He hung around about a month or so and left! Damn people are funny!


Tony
I just report them anymore and unleash the mod fury on them! I get tired of beggars the best way to never get a bomb from me is to ask for it.

And I agree with David as well the entitlement group is a hard one to talk to, what can you say.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks Bob for saying what everybody was thinking!:rockon:


I agree 100%. Nobody likes a begger....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Simple solution to the stickes, compile them all into one sticky. Delete the irrelevant posts in the thread and combine all rules into one main post.

If new members can't take the time to read one sticky with all of the rules, then maybe they will after their suspension has been lifted. 

I'm gone a week, two new mods added, which were fine candidates, and I'm seeing the threads and PMs myself that are a disappointment.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

CeeGar said:


> This is hard to understand. How do these folks actually end up with such an entitlement mentality?


Not to bring politics into this, but the last 30-40 years has developed a portion of society that feels like they are 'entitled' to everyrhing. I've seen polls that show it in the 30-35% range. Sad...


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I see that entitlement in the folks I teach. I've had grown adults act out because they got an A- instead of an A or a C- instead of a B and they always say "but I tried real hard." I've had people in their 40's be as bad as folks in their 20's, so I don't think it is just a generational thing. Many people were never taught that "no" needs to be respected. 

I'm fairly young for this hobby but realize sometimes you have to follow the rules and that many people are wiser than I with more experience with cigars than I have years of life.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Read this thread for examples!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/296906-what-do-i-have-where-do-i-start.html


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Ive never had anyone ask me to send them my cigars...even jokingly

i guess this is about the only benefit of smoking cheap sticks


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Very true Ray,
Don't get me started on this subject,i could go on for hours! You are exactly right!
Ernie


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ haha. Truth!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Send Dog Rockets... teach em a lesson


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Simple solution to the stickes, compile them all into one sticky. Delete the irrelevant posts in the thread and combine all rules into one main post.
> 
> If new members can't take the time to read one sticky with all of the rules, then maybe they will after their suspension has been lifted.
> 
> I'm gone a week, two new mods added, which were fine candidates, and I'm seeing the threads and PMs myself that are a disappointment.


Couple of thoughts here:

- To David's point, maybe there is a need for a sticky, "Habanos for Dummies". A cliffnotes version of all the relevant points. Only Mods can update them. There are a lot of stickies with many posts, it will take time to get thru them.

- I think that the waiting period is fine. I would be curious as to how long the average person stays around long enough to get to that limit? 50%? No idea just a guess.

- New comers should realize that just because they make it over here, it's not a wide open, free for all. If they have questions, search the forum first and then post the question. There's a ton of people with a ton of knowledge (not me) that will help you out. If you intelligently participate in threads, FOG's will notice you and in most instances, give you a little more information than initially asked :mischief:.

Great post Bob.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

lebz said:


> Send Dog Rockets... teach em a lesson


This is funny! :laugh:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its funny you say that! I had a guy once p.m me and i Quote!
> "I put my time in and have gained access to the Habano's forum"
> He then proceeded to not only request cigars so he could determine what to buy or if he liked Cubans. He also proceeded to ask for sources! When i told him that was very uncouth and against the rules of the forum. He became very flustered and said! "Well maybe i will just stick to what i know" He hung around about a month or so and left! Damn people are funny!


Tony, I can not actual believe that anyone sent that in a PM. This is just so unbelievable to me, it's sad. I know there are a lot of stupid people out there, but this is actually trying to be stupid, I mean passively being an idiot is one thing, but then making actionable stupidity is something else. I have no idea who did it, but good riddance! BTW, I would also keep that message just to laugh every once in a while at how stupid some people are. I actually have an idiot email pile at work to do the same!

BTT, it definitely gets annoying in general to hear on every post "send me you sticks." Everyone is here to have an open discussion, and we all know it's coming. And no, because my RH spiked I am not sending you all of my cigars, however as Dave said, if you stick around, you almost always get a present in the mail!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Tony
> I just report them anymore and unleash the mod fury on them! I get tired of beggars the best way to never get a bomb from me is to ask for it.
> 
> And I agree with David as well the entitlement group is a hard one to talk to, what can you say.


mystery solved


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

User Name said:


> mystery solved


Jimmy, you are treading on very thin ice here.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

There are some good discussions going on here. We've recently added to the Rules, a statement that cautions members 'not to email or pm others asking for sources'. If you do receive these types of requests, please let us know.

As far as "send the cigars to me" types of posts, we could request that members not do this, but as mentioned, many of us are guilty of these types of comments, but (athough redundant at times) it's just meant in jest. I wouldn't want a "policy" implemented that sounds too restrictive, and causes hard feelings. It's a tough call to determine where to draw the line with this.

I like the idea of a manditory "read" when members gain access to the Habanos Forum. We can ask if that's something that can be installed. The problem at the moment is... although we've got stickies all over the forum with "how to do's..." and "what to do's", I don't think they're read as often as we hoped they would be.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> There are some good discussions going on here. We've recently added to the Rules, a statement that cautions members 'not to email or pm others asking for sources'. If you do receive these types of requests, please let us know.
> 
> As far as "send the cigars to me" types of posts, we could request members not do this, but as mentioned, many of us are guilty of these types of comments, but (athough redundant at times) it's just meant in jest. I wouldn't want a "policy" implemented that sounds too restrictive, and causes hard feelings. It's a tough call to determine where to draw the line with this.
> 
> I like the idea of a manditory "read" when members gain access to the Habanos Forum. We can ask if that's something that can be installed. The problem at the moment is... although we've got stickies all over the forum with "how to do's..." and "what to do's", I don't think they're read as often as we hoped they would be.


I'm definitely with you here, we shouldn't really mandate manners, because everyone has a different view of what they are. Also, I don't think the stickies get read all that much either. The mandatory read is a good idea, as is the longer "probation" time. I know it may suck to not have access to this side, but it seems as though a lot of abuse is going on at the expense of our well regarded experienced members. One thing I would not want is all of these guys shying away from the forums as the knowledge the provide to the newer guys like me is priceless!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Read this thread for examples!!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/296906-what-do-i-have-where-do-i-start.html


Dave I read that and got pissed. First 2-3 replies "hey send me those!" :twitch:

When a respected member was asking for help. Garbage on all accounts.

I am not innocent in this, but I learned very soon after in my noobness that it's annoying as hell to read through that crap.

The brothers here are more than generous already...don't go begging.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Dave I read that and got pissed. First 2-3 replies "hey send me those!" :twitch:
> 
> When a respected member was asking for help. Garbage on all accounts.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that they weren't begging, but only joking/ complimenting. Comments like, "hey, you can send them to me" are usually meant as a compliment, but get read wrong. What good is having an expensive, freshly waxed nice car is no one else can see it? Envy of others makes us feel good, and it's not necessarily a bad thing. Just some people's way of saying, "wow, that's awesome." with an added "I wish I had that". "Begging" for cigars is just as "disgusting" as people posting pictures in latest purchase threads.

Serious begging of sticks in PMs is a little different, and much less congratulatory. Different issue there.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

User Name said:


> "Begging" for cigars is just as "disgusting" as people posting pictures in latest purchase threads.
> 
> Serious begging of sticks in PMs is a little different, and much less congratulatory. Different issue there.


I hope this isn't considered Thread Jacking but, I didn't know, or have never heard this opinion expressed on this forum before. Is there really a lot of people who consider posting pictures of there latest purchase as 'disgusting'?? Just curious, I'll go now...oke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Very few. Doesn't sound like a great section to hold out for if that was the case. I would just go to a different forum that was more accepting of noobs"


That's okay we are just looking for a few good men!:tape:
"THE FEW THE PROUD THE MARINES!":mrgreen:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Tony
> *I just report them* anymore and unleash the mod fury on them! I get tired of beggars the best way to never get a bomb from me is to ask for it.
> 
> And I agree with David as well the entitlement group is a hard one to talk to, what can you say.


This!

Guys, if being a Mod has taught me anything, it's that most do not read stickies and very few even bother with reading the Rules.

IMO, aside from the brotherhood, the best thing about Puff is that it's largely, "self-policing". Some of you guys are simply great about calling malfeasance to task in a thread and that' vastly more effective than a PM from a Mod, or being forced to close a thread.

If the bad behavior isn't quelled by calling the member out in the thread, that's what the report button is for and we will apply the "shock and awe" necessary to discourage any further shenanigans.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

User Name said:


> "Begging" for cigars is just as "disgusting" as people posting pictures in latest purchase threads.


Posting pitures of your "latest purchase" in a thread designed to share pictures and info of your "latest purchase" is disgusting? Dude, what the hell are you talking about? I am hoping that you mistakingly structured your statement. If not, you are way off base with this. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

castaweb said:


> Posting pitures of your "latest purchase" in a thread designed to share pictures and info of your "latest purchase" is disgusting? Dude, what the hell are you talking about? I am hoping that you mistakingly structured your statement. If not, you are way off base with this. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


It's not disgusting, that's the point. It's NOT begging, it's NOT disgusting.

It's all natural human actions.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> This!
> 
> Guys, if being a Mod has taught me anything, it's that most do not read stickies and very few even bother with reading the Rules.
> 
> ...


Really? Youd think people would have more sense when something says please read important and rules and such, but theres a lot of idiots out there on the internet. when I first got access I read everything I could just so I would make the mistake of saying something I shouldnt. Hell I still sometimes hesitate to post thinking what Im saying could maybe break or bend a rule.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Maby it would be a good idea to have an email or somthing sent at 100 posts just as a rule/etiquette refresher. I don't think these people mean any harm, they at just a bit entitled. Personally I don't do much posting on this side because while interested in habanos they are out of my price range and I've only ever had a fake so its just not water I care to tread in. I stick to what I know and love. I also feel that Cuban cigars are overrated. If you think about it most cigars. While coming from different countrys are all coming from about the same region, I probably don't have to remind you that Cuba is only 91 miles away from Florida and about the same distance from the island of espanola. That also makes me wonder, why dosent Haiti produce any cigars but that's for another thread. I know theut a majority of you reading this probably won't agree but one thing I know about puff is that there is usually plenty of respect to go around!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

I have to chime in on the title subject of this thread. 

I understand that blatantly soliciting a "gift" from someone is in poor taste in real life and on this board. I think nearly everyone would agree with that. 

I do think that some if not many people who have said something like "send me your cigars" are usually trying to be funny. I don't think I have ever made a statement like that on here. I surely hope that I have not but if I have said it, or even implied it, I will apologize right here. 

The problem a board like this, and any other non face to face communication, is that there is no inflection, body language or facial expression. This has been a big problem for me many times. I am a very into humor and have a sarcastic side. I (and my girlfriend) can tell you that sarcasm does not work in emails or board postings. Not at all.

For this reason, I have tried to not post anything laden with sarcasm or make jokes that are not obvious. It is the way that I have tried to address one of my shortcomings. Might work for others as well.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

castaweb said:


> I have to chime in on the title subject of this thread.
> 
> I understand that blatantly soliciting a "gift" from someone is in poor taste in real life and on this board. I think nearly everyone would agree with that.
> 
> ...


I vote that all sarcastic comments be immediately followed by this image as to not hurt anyone's feelings.










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I think those kind of posts are harmless, it's the PMs literally asking for cigars that I'd find offensive. Generally, people like when people comment on their threads or comments. I mean the "latest purchase" and "What you are smoking" threads would be pretty boring without comments about previous posts. Same goes with "bomb" threads, what would that section looked like if no one added posts with little content? I see where you're coming from but that's just my opinion. I think people want to participate and let people know their posts have been read even if they can't be helpful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I hope this isn't considered Thread Jacking but, I didn't know, or have never heard this opinion expressed on this forum before. Is there really a lot of people who consider posting pictures of there latest purchase as 'disgusting'?? Just curious, I'll go now...oke:


I never personally thought of it as disgusting! Only stupid in the sense one is posting pictures of illegal cigars on an open forum! 90% of those posting have their real name and address in their profile!oke:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I never personally thought of it as disgusting! Only stupid in the sense one is posting pictures of illegal cigars on an open forum! 90% of those posting have their real name and address in their profile!oke:


Tony do you really think that the US goverment gives a crap about illegal pics of cuban cigars on a cigar forum?? if thats the case why are there so many Pot forums still running? U ever see the pics they post there?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bob & all. Yes, a couple times I've done this & while I've always done it where I knew the BOTL & knew they knew I was joking - I can see where others don't know that relationship & thus think it's the norm & acceptable. And have some have said it has become more prolific & predictable. I, for one will not do this again & I applaud Bob for bringing it up. Also, as others have suggested, this would be a great thread for NC section as well. Thanks Bob - well done!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

funbags said:


> Tony do you really think that the US goverment gives a crap about illegal pics of cuban cigars on a cigar forum?? if thats the case why are there so many Pot forums still running? U ever see the pics they post there?


Well i really don't know if the Govt cares about pictures or not ! I know they care enough to confiscate packages and levy fines to those caught breaking the law. Now it is a known fact that many can't hold a glass of water. So let me ask you if you just did something wrong! Would you shout it out to the world! What could one hope to gain by posting pictures of illegal activity is all i am saying! Getting caught with Cuban Cigars is a fine! Getting caught with pot is at least a fine. To each his own i guess!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I still love you Tony! one day we have to meet up and herf, bro.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know it bro:hug: _BROOKLYN ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:gossip:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

User Name said:


> "Begging" for cigars is just as "disgusting" as people posting pictures in latest purchase threads.
> 
> Serious begging of sticks in PMs is a little different, and much less congratulatory. Different issue there.


You want us to stop posting pictures? Say what you think!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> You want us to stop posting pictures? Say what you think!


Not at all. I post pics all the time.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks just checking  the posting recent pictures being disgusting comment you said confused me.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If we had to stop posting pics then I'd have one hand tied behind my back. :laugh:










N.B. Please send me all your kitteh pics. ;-)


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> If we had to stop posting pics then I'd have one hand tied behind my back. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry tashaz but I think this belongs in the joke forum not here.I was lead to believe that this was a serious discussion thread going on here.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> If we had to stop posting pics then I'd have one hand tied behind my back. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed it for you.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

User Name said:


> I fixed it for you.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that pic.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

funbags said:


> Sorry tashaz but I think this belongs in the joke forum not here.I was lead to believe that this was a serious discussion thread going on here.


Be sorry all you like. Next time you wish to call me on a post please have the decency to do it in PM. :kicknuts:

While we are on a judgmental bent, it has been suggested that people stop leaving the pics in quotes as it gets annoying.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I am closing my thread.

Thanks to those who had helpful comments.

Bob


----------

